# event log deletion



## andybats (Nov 26, 2009)

can anybody guide me how to delete the log of event viewer of srv 2003

can the logs be deleted one bye one


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

In the Event Viewer, select the log you want to delete, then click *Action | Clear all Events*
You'll be prompted to save the current log; you can say yes or no, your choice.
Repeat for each log you wish to delete.

There's really no reason to clear the logs, unless you've set it to require manual deletion. It will overwrite events as needed when the log reaches the size limit you've set.


----------



## andybats (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks a lot for the solution 
but the way you suggested s for the delrtion or saving all the events in the event viewer. I just wanted to know can i delete or save the logs one bye one. I checked the way you suggested me it dosent work because as soon as i select single log, in the action menu i cannot see the option clear all logs. t is only visible when i select the category of the log like security, system etc...


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If you mean can you delete single entries, not that I know of. It's only delete/save all entries. You'd have to stop the event viewer service, which requires a restart, then edit the log file, which is not a plain text file, so you would have to know the structure to prevent corrupting the entire file.

I'd consider this a good thing. If there was a way to easily delete single entries, it would be a big security risk.


----------

